# Survival > Primitive Skills & Technology >  why camo?

## oneraindog

i would love to find a jacket that wasnt camo and was good for hunting. i.e. quiet and waterproof.
why does this only exist in england????

when did camo become a mandatory prerequisite for hunting? what did people do befor mossy oak? the american indians didnt wear camo. i realize they would use natural materials to break up their outline or blend in and i can appreciate the need to blend in. cant i do it without camo?

no offense to anyone who really digs that stuff. it just makes me queezy to look at it. im sure i sound like a stuck up débutante but im ok with that cause i hate camo that much.

----------


## Ken

I do see an advantage to camo - I just chuckle when folks feel they have to wear it here.

http://www.ihea.com/hunter-education...quirements.php

----------


## Bladen

i like camo. but i like it because it allows me to hide from people.

i have a really nice set to be honest.
realleaf, sneaky leaves, all that good stuff.

a quick search shows me plenty of jackets like the one youre looking for.
although i cant say for sure if they are quiet.

i would think at least one of them would work.

my guess is that one of these fine people will lead you in the right direction.
good luck
and take care,

----------


## mcgyver

I'm a big fan of old wool coats. Plaid in natural colors is a bonus. 
Wool is warm quiet and can be very water repellent. You can even find them with Goretex lining
They have said that Deer see in shades of gray so that color should not be an issue. A nice plaid breaks up your outline fairly well, and doesn't look quite so commando.
I like camo myself for reasons stated above, but there are times a plaid is a good camo in public places as well as being at home in the woods. 
Check out brands like L.L. Bean, Pendelton, Filson, Swanndri or Woolrich.

----------


## oneraindog

i do like the idea of a ghillie suit. finding some interesting youtube videos on making them.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Personally I love Camo, I jokingly tell people it is my favorite color!!
But what McGyver said is true as well. I used to have a wool Macinaw jacket and wore a flannel shirt underneath, Both materials are fairly quiet. It's what I used before they came out with the "Good" camo like is available today.

----------


## oneraindog

> a quick search shows me plenty of jackets like the one youre looking for.
> although i cant say for sure if they are quiet.


please share what you found. i havnt found anything that was waterproof AND silent and NOT camo. except english companies. i may have to go that route. but id rather not give the brits my money  :Smile: 

but THIS looks like a crazy fun project
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fchxu...eature=related

could be cool to have a version of a ghillie suit to throw over the wool jacket for stalking.....

----------


## oneraindog

@ poco. i should clarify. i dont like the woodland camo they offer in hunting clothing. army fatigue style camo doesnt bother me nearly as much. but the goretex military parkas i have found at surplus stores dont seem to be too quiet. maybe a little rustle is ok?

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> @ poco. i should clarify. i dont like the woodland camo they offer in hunting clothing. army fatigue style camo doesnt bother me nearly as much. but the goretex military parkas i have found at surplus stores dont seem to be too quiet. maybe a little rustle is ok?


It's cool, I like them all...well almost all. Have you tried Cabelas? Maybe some of their Upland bird wardrobe? Yeah I don't understand the military quartermasters allowing "Loud clothing" in their inventory. I would think they would want ALL their clothing to be "quiet". I did when I was in the military, coupla' times we chose to be wet and risk pneumonia rather than make noise...and that was just in training!!

----------


## oneraindog

i actually have found some promising stuff at cabelas but also not as quiet as the woodland camo styles. grrr

can one by loose goretex material? im tempted to just make my own jacket. throw some gore-tex into a wool jacket and voila!

an edit needed: the jackets ive looked at are their dry plus guide gear line but ive always disregarded the upland coats because of the orange. but that can just be dyed right?? man i am the dumbest genius ever.

----------


## Sarge47

I own a couple of O.D. M-65 Field Jackets that seem pretty soft; at least it works for me.

http://www.bdu.com/m65-field-jackets...FdA65Qod7C1Vpw

  As for quiet, I believe that would depend on the skill of the person doing the walking.  I also own a Gore-Tex military field jacket in Woodland camo, however everything is also available in ACU.   :Cool2:

----------


## Bladen

if you like ghille suits check this out.
http://www.turkeyhuntingsecrets.com/...adnetsdept.htm

you can use them with your woodland camo. or whatever other kind of camo. you have.
really quite as well.

hope that helps.
take care,

----------


## your_comforting_company

I just wear black. If I'm hunting on the ground I sit in some brush. If I'm hunting in a tree I pull up a limb or two and tie it to my stand around me.

Camo is overrated, and the law here states that you have to wear hunter orange even when 30 feet up a tree so if you ask me, camo is pointless if your chest looks like a big grey square.

Use what nature offers... I just wear black, and bushes  :Wink:

----------


## Rick

ORD - What are you wanting to hunt? That will make a difference in what colors you choose. Are you wanting to hunt upland, deer/elk, migratory?

----------


## Batch

Buy a wool parka like everyone hunted in before. Looks like the Woolrich are made in the UK. But, you could try L.L.Bean.

Or just google wool hunting jacket...

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

As a side note, I feel your pain.

 I was in bass pro shop, looking at boots..........and nope, not one pair, in the whole store, that didn't have at least some camo on them. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Icemancometh

> I just wear black. If I'm hunting on the ground I sit in some brush. If I'm hunting in a tree I pull up a limb or two and tie it to my stand around me.
> 
> Camo is overrated, and the law here states that you have to wear hunter orange even when 30 feet up a tree so if you ask me, camo is pointless if your chest looks like a big grey square.
> 
> Use what nature offers... I just wear black, and bushes


Could not agree more.  I have been wearing a black microfleece pull over for years while hunting.  Have probably killed 15-20 deer and 1 elk while wearing it.  I usually hunt out of a pop up ground blind  and it has a black interior so I blend right in.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Funny y'all mention that. Black bears are one of the hardest to see in the woods from my experience. Just a short way in the woods and they "Disappear". Black is a good choice.

----------


## crashdive123

Especially at night. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Gosh, we used the standard upland jacket and pants for years. Not nearly as fancy as this Orvis jacket and not nearly as expensive, either. We wore them for upland game and goose/duck hunting. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## oneraindog

you guys have made some awesome suggestions but what about waterproof? the wool thing is fantastic i know. stays warm when wet. but the northwest is a whole other kind of wet. waterproof would be really nice. 

 i  like the upland jacket. i think that is selling the best cookies for my taste. now if i could just find one with arm pit vents so i could use it backpacking as well............

----------


## oneraindog

> ORD - What are you wanting to hunt? That will make a difference in what colors you choose. Are you wanting to hunt upland, deer/elk, migratory?


mostly deer and migratory and turkey this spring. i know with some migratory and the turkey i might just have to suck it up. or make that real sweet ghillie suit.

----------


## your_comforting_company

There's some stuff called "Driz-A-Bone" that I use on my old duster. It's some kind of canvas material and it's waterproof with that on it. I would think anything woven tightly enough would be treatable with this stuff to make it water repellent. 
Sorry, I can't find the product online. I got mine at a western store many years ago..

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Camo is always in style where I live. It's cheap. Everyone wears it all seasons. The main reason is I don't want to be taken for a Yankee tourist!

----------


## Ken

First it was this:




> Plod along like I always have. *I'm too dumb to quit*.


And now THIS!




> Camo is always in style where I live. It's cheap. Everyone wears it all seasons. *The main reason is I don't want to be taken for a Yankee tourist!*


What'sgoin'onhere?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Batch

Overalls gave way to camo. Now, the Yankees and Cubans wear camo and we wear Guy Harvey and Dixie Outfitter. LOL

as for the wool. You have to determine what dry is. I water proof option down here will drown you in your own sweat. Run your quad at full throttle will let water in any ran suit. I got different suits for different situations.

----------


## FVR

Companies like Bass Pro and such have made camo more of a fashion statement.  I have some and wear it sometimes, but most times it's my buckskin pants and my green pull over shirt.  Don't like to wear buckskin shirts in the woods.  Just something about a dumbarse yahoo thinking I'm a 5'10" deer walking through the woods.

Man has been taking game for thousands of years without Realtree and a variety of camo patterns.  I think it's more to hide from other hunters than game.  Which in reality is not a bad thing on public land.

----------


## rwc1969

i wear black too hunting. Someone once told me about this guy sitting in a tree in all black carharts. What an idiot they said. Well, that someone was me, wasn't carharts though, and on that day I took a 9 point whitetail that weighed 250 or so.

i just looked at em and said yep, what an idiot is right.

I have all kinds of camo clothing, but iti is getting hard to find silent clothing. I used to have an old  field jacket, don't know if it was M-65, but it was pretty warm and quiet. It had a removable wool liner and was drab olive, my favorite color, next to black.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> First it was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ole WV Coot
> 
> 
> ...


 Ken you are just getting paranoid. Why on earth would OWVC Pretend to be 2D2K just to annoy you? Hmmm, they are from the same part of the country! Maybe you are on to something after all!!!  Nah the mods would never allow that.... or would they? I know, it's the "let's make Ken paranoid" Conspiracy!! Jesse Ventura is going to cover it in the series premiere of Conspiracy Theories (or whatever it is being called). :Alien:  :3:  :Alien:  :Helpsmilie:  :dodge:  :Sweatdrop:  :Scared:  :Argue:  :Surrender:  :Alien:

----------


## tacticalguy

All i can say it TAD GEAR!!! if you have a little extra money...

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

for just a simple walk in the bush, i'm happy in a green lumber jacket/top

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

i do have a few camo tops that i picked up at yard sales/second hand stores when the price was right
i've also picked up multi-green colored curtains to try as a madeshift camo cover

i'd rather go into the bush, and if there's a need for major camo, use the surrounding vegetation to blend in

a few times a year, i would head into the bush early in the morning, 
try to " camo ' myself invisible and just sit against a tree and watch nature do it's thing


anyone ever heard of *Optifade* digital camo ?

----------


## Stony

I wonder what all the people that do NOT wear camoufage do wrong when they are successful hunting?
Maybe the camou-clowns should look in a mirror before venturing out of the house.
A good wool jacket (as above pic) or a carhartt do the trick!

----------


## Old GI

Wore several types of military camo uniforms over most of the 22 years.  We used to call  the new "urban" stuff (?) Gucci-flage.  Said that to one of my SAR volunteers that always showed up in the mottled gray version and she was offended.  Don't understand it.  Also don't understand cammies for SAR work.

----------


## oneraindog

]


> All i can say it TAD GEAR!!! if you have a little extra money...


good stuff but not quiet.




> for just a simple walk in the bush, i'm happy in a green lumber jacket/top





> A good wool jacket (as above pic) or a carhartt do the trick!


very quiet but not waterproof.

quiet and waterproof was my original intent  :Smile: 

but a lot of great suggestions from everyone none the less. 
thanks

----------


## Ole WV Coot

OK, to whom it may concern I bought a camo T-shirt a couple of yrs. ago and a camo coat because it was cheap & warm. I have hunted for well over half a century and never needed it. Water repellent just means you get wet from the inside out. Wool, black & red check was favored in Mom's family in Northern Maine and Down South Dad's family sticks with jeans, overhalls & flannel shirts. Well worn Carharts are always good. I never carried rain gear nor a "hunting knife" for my first 50yrs, just a Case stockman worked on everything I killed. A handful of cartridges, maybe 6 30-30 for deer, a dozen shotgun shells for small game. I personally think it's the hunter not the junk he wears or carries but whatever floats your boat, go with it.

----------


## Stairman

One things for certain, if you dont like camo, you wouldnt like me. I will not go anywhere but the shower without something camo. Usually a belt or cap. I had a camo wallet but had hell finding it. Some things shouldnt be camo. Wow , did I just say that? Camo car keys would also be a bad idea. Yea my necks red.

----------


## crashdive123

Stairman - I'll bet your Gator hat is camo.

----------


## Stairman

yOU WOULD WIN THAT BET!

----------


## Rick

> I will not go anywhere but the shower without something camo.


Now that right there is scary I don't care who you are.




> I had a camo wallet but had hell finding it.


Now that right there is funny I don't care who you are.

----------


## Sarge47

> One things for certain, if you dont like camo, you wouldnt like me. I will not go anywhere but the shower without something camo. Usually a belt or cap. I had a camo wallet but had hell finding it. Some things shouldnt be camo. Wow , did I just say that? Camo car keys would also be a bad idea. Yea my necks red.


That's probably so you can hide from your wife when she wants you to do things like take out the trash!   :Sneaky2:  :Innocent:  :Cool2:

----------


## hunter63

IMHO, Camo IS over-rated, and is mostly for people, not animals.
Called marketing.........

You can always tell a "Newbie" in the saloon, 'cause all his cammo matches, and he is in the saloon, instead of in the woods or marsh.
If they don't "Match", you have everyone undress, throw all the camo in a pile, then re-dress everyone, with the proper pattern, right?

The original cammo, as far as I can figure, was the Carhartt, brown barn coat, with muddy black lab foot prints on it. (Now that's a familiar picture!)

Anyway, my SIL and DD hunt mostly out of box blinds, get the latest cammo pattern often, but in truth, they could wear a 3 piece suit, and nothing could see them any way????????

I do wear it, because it is the most avalible gear out there, but I don't "match", as mine gets worn out before replacing......and some is really "outdated patterns".

----------


## Rick

> If they don't "Match", you have everyone undress, throw all the camo in a pile, then re-dress everyone, with the proper pattern, right?


Well, that's what the girls and I do. Seems I can never buy them an outfit that matches. Then we all have to get undressed and redressed. Silly me. Boy!!!


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Well, that's what the girls and I do. Seems I can never buy them an outfit that matches. Then we all have to get undressed and redressed. Silly me. Boy!!!


Rick, next time, have an expert examine those wild mushrooms before you eat them.   :Smile:

----------


## Rick

It's my dream. I can live it any way I want!

----------


## Ken

http://dreammoods.com/cgibin/nakeddr...rch=nakedintro

----------


## Batch

My youngest was making wallets out of duck tape a few years back. She got a roll of camo tape from Wally world and she was selling them for $20 each.

----------


## Sarge47

Every so often I see people in Wally World wearing the "Real Tree/Mossy Oak" kinda camo.  I think:  "Wow, I didn't know that Wally World had deer in here that could be hunted...geez, they got everything!   :Innocent:  :Sneaky2:  :Cool2:

----------


## crashdive123

Very good point an remaining visible.  Like you, there are probably more times I would want to be seen or found than hide.

----------


## Sarge47

For Christmas my son from OK bought me, among other "camo" items, a backpack in "Mossy Oak."  I treasure it as a gift & think it's cool.  One of the features is a "reversable" rain-cover that's O.D. on one side & bright orange on the other.  I'm sure that there are coats, vests, & rain-gear available this way; then yiou've covered both bases.   :Cool2:

----------


## dbldrew

The thing is with camo, is just like the comparison with guns are better then compound bows, compound bows are better then re-curve bows, re-curve bows are better then spears, carbon arrows are better then aluminum, aluminum is better then wood, steel broadheads are better then stone, etc, etc, etc. 

It’s the same old “back in my day we didn’t need …” and your grandfather said the same thing to your father and his did as well to him. Just because it’s better doesn’t mean that the old way is wrong and doesn’t work, but that doesn’t change the fact that the new way is better. Camo hides you better then you would be hidden if you where wearing non camo, now there comes a point where there is over kill, where the new advantage is minimal at best, and that’s where I believe it is with camo, the advantage you get with camo probably isn’t very much, well I guess it depends on how far away the deer is and how still you can be, but regardless most hunters where solid blaze orange, and although they cant make out the orange it is a solid pattern and plenty of deer have been taken with blaze orange.

----------


## Stairman

True about killing alot of deer with blaze orange, but its usually in the form of a vest. The part that moves the least. And not in any outline of a human. Arms, legs, face, head and hands are better to be covered with camo or some pattern[could be plaid or daisys] instead of a solid color IMO.

----------


## trax

> Rick, next time, have an expert examine those wild mushrooms before you eat them.


Trax is an expert on these matters, send them to Trax (just trying to help)

----------


## Old GI

Noise and movement, then color patterns.

----------


## Rick

> now there comes a point where there is over kill,


Yeah, camo at Starbucks is kind of in that realm.

----------


## oldsoldier

How about a "military field jacket" type of thing if you don't like camo you can get them in several colers including black. cheaperthandirt.com has them as well as brigadequartermaster.com as well as several other companies.

----------


## Sarge47

> How about a "military field jacket" type of thing if you don't like camo you can get them in several colers including black. cheaperthandirt.com has them as well as brigadequartermaster.com as well as several other companies.


Just like I mentioned way back in post #11.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Mtnman Mike

I  never wear camo in a town or city, just in the woods.

I have camo insulated coveralls, some military outfits, woodland camo etc.   But I like to wear a black hooded sweatshirt best as well as some natural colored flannel shirts which can also look a little like camo.

----------


## tipacanoe

I don't know if you have seen this brand before, but it is starting to catch on a little here in New England.  The Benoit's are die hard hunters and successful and I know that they are compensated for the add, but if it works for them, it should be good. http://www.beaglewear.com/

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I have alot of Mossy Oak Breakup. I reach for it all the time. You simply cannot compete against the hunting market related to price. If I want an excellent waterproof jacket that doesn't sound like a cheap rain coat then more than likely it will be camouflage due to the number of people who hunt and wear camo vs. the number of those that do not.

----------


## lucznik

> You simply cannot compete against the hunting market related to price. If I want an excellent waterproof jacket that doesn't sound like a cheap rain coat then more than likely it will be camouflage due to the number of people who hunt and wear camo vs. the number of those that do not.


This is true, but unfortunate.  What the market demands, the market provides - even when it's not useful for anything but a fashion statement.

I do own camo and I'm not about to give any of it up 'cause some of it was expensive.  So, I'll keep it and use it until it gets worn out.  However, other than very basic mottled patterns (like on the Columbia Gallatin Range wool garments - which are great BTW) I don't buy camo anymore.  I also do my best not to buy synthetic garments.  Cotton for casual wear, wool for just about everything else.   If I could get a good quality, quiet, waterproof, afordable jacket in something non-camo, I'd jump on it in a second.  I'd even be willing to go with a synthetic material if I had to.

----------


## welderguy

I am not a camo fan , dressed my 3 yo up in some camo cloths I bought him and DANG IT I couldnt find him for 3 days, so nope no more camo in this house.

Seriously tho I have 1 camo thermal shirt and a pair of camo bib overalls I bought for hunting and thats about the only time I wear them.

----------


## owl_girl

if you dont like camo you could achieve the same effect using green and brown tie die
which do you prefer, hippie or redneck?

id go with the hippie look it might trick Bambi into thinking your vegetarian.

----------


## Rick

"Honey, does my redneck make my hippie look fat?"

----------


## owl eye

Ever put on an ASAT camo leafy suit? It's not overrated. I put mine on and I can literally walk 20 yards into the woods, tell my son to find me and he can't. It's amazing. However, I'd rather have on wool with a brown camo pattern while hunting simply because the leafy suit is too big of an advantage, and I feel animals should have a chance. (I once sat on the ground in the suit and had a doe stare at me from 10ft away...she never saw me). Camo has been used for centuries however. My Cherokee ancestors would fashion twigs, leaf litter, mud, and grasses on their hides (according to my elders) to get closer shots.

I do however agree, camo, like everything else, has been commercially exploited for someone's financial gain. Nature provides our needs not our greeds, so we have to manufacture those.

-S.R.

----------


## crashdive123

When you say commercially exploited, you imply that it is the fault of business and that the consumer had no role in it.  After all - we are not forced to buy camo clothing.

----------


## Rick

> has been commercially exploited for someone's financial gain


I take it you don't work for a living?

----------


## trax

Um, anyone give much thought to how much wearing full camo out in the woods increases your chances of being shot by someone else? 

Distraught hunter: Honest officer, I didn't see him there

Confused conservation officer: See who? Where? Where's that blood coming from? (Now, that's good camo)

If you want to fool critters, break up your outline, no point in an elk staring at you and asking itself 'why is that man dressed like a tree?' Quiet is more important than coloration. I own some camo stuff too, but for the reasons stated, if you want hunting clothes these days, that's just about your only option, but I've never seen a necessity for it.

----------


## mcgyver

I seen this debate going on over a whole array of outdoorsy sites.

I'm kind of a wool flannel kinda guy myself, but I do on occasion, really prefer to blend in.
My Bivy and my hammock are both Camo for two reasons.
1. It's not such an eyesore in the woods.
2. I'm not so noticeable if I happen to be camping accidentally off trail on state land. :Innocent: 
Yes I've had Deer within touching distance while hunting in camo.
But I've also almost stepped on them wearing shorts and a tanktop walking quietly.

What about "I just like the looks of it" theory? 
Do you have to be a redneck to just like camo? 
Some people have very strong reactions to Camouflage, and I not really sure why. 
I've always been a big fan of Browns and Greens anyhoo. 
I may take Owlgirls advise on the camo colored tie die.

----------


## owl_girl

i just think its funny when hunters cover themselves in camo and then have a bright orange vest and cap on. i dont get it. is the point to look like a floating vest and cap? is that less likely to spook the deer? i understand the orange is to bee seen by people as to not get shot, but if the people can see you so can the deer. the 2 together kinda cancel each other out and it just looks silly like they think its all trendy or something.

----------


## mcgyver

Most recent studies indicate that Deer vision is color deficient.
They see the world in a sort of sepia picture, with UV halos. 
So Orange would look the same as light green or tan.
If it has a breakup pattern, it is just as "invisible" as camo.
In Michigan, Hunters only need the orange flag during Gun season

----------


## owl_girl

ive heard that but i dont think they really know. thay thought elephants only saw in black and whit till they gave them paint brushes and found they started painting the colors they saw the handlers had on.  

if this was true any blotchy pattern would work and camo is a rip off for hunting since it could get you shot.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Camo is great for all social events. It is never out of style and being a 100% REDNECK I never wear it in the woods. Don't really have to match either, any pattern is acceptable in polite society. I only wear it when traveling North, scares the natives and along with my accent I am irresistible. Need I say more?

----------


## Rick

*Camo:* 

*MARINES*: Work uniform, to be worn only during training and in field situations.  
*
ARMY*: Will wear it anytime, anywhere.  

*NAVY*: Will not wear camouflage uniforms, they do not camouflage you on a ship. (Ship Captains will make every effort to attempt to explain this to sailors.) 
*
AIR FORCE*: Will defeat the purpose of camouflage uniforms by putting blue and silver chevrons and colorful squadron patches all over them. 

*CIVILIAN:* Preferred shopping attire. Official wedding attire in some families.

----------


## aflineman

> I'm a big fan of old wool coats. Plaid in natural colors is a bonus. 
> Wool is warm quiet and can be very water repellent. You can even find them with Goretex lining
> They have said that Deer see in shades of gray so that color should not be an issue. A nice plaid breaks up your outline fairly well, and doesn't look quite so commando.
> I like camo myself for reasons stated above, but there are times a plaid is a good camo in public places as well as being at home in the woods. 
> Check out brands like L.L. Bean, Pendelton, Filson, Swanndri or Woolrich.


I use camo, but just dyed one of my Grandfather's Pendleton (Bought IN Pendleton BTW) wool coats. It was a very light colored 60's era plaid. I used some dark green Rit dye, and it is just about the perfect color for woods use. I really like wool here in the NW. Keeps you warm and dry, but is quiet.
I have some camo also. Mainly left over from my AF days, but some bought on sale at the local stores. Seems like all of the quiet synthetic rain-gear these days is camo. I have an orange vest that I wear most days during deer season, and some days during bird season. Just makes it easier for my hunting partner and I to keep track of each other.

----------


## hunter63

> i just think its funny when hunters cover themselves in camo and then have a bright orange vest and cap on. i dont get it. is the point to look like a floating vest and cap? is that less likely to spook the deer? i understand the orange is to bee seen by people as to not get shot, but if the people can see you so can the deer. the 2 together kinda cancel each other out and it just looks silly like they think its all trendy or something.


Some northern states require orange for gun deer hunting.

Now considering, in Wisconsin, there are something like 650,000 to 800,000 people in the woods, with all kinds of auto-loading, high powered rifles and shotguns, I agree that being able to see other people is a plus.

I purposely said "people" rather than "Hunters", lots of "Opening day, once a years participants, that I try to stay away from.

Some states require an orange hat, hat and vest, or just vest, it's better than nothing.
Even though a lot of states require orange something or other, they don't have any punishment for not having it.

I mostly wear all orange, but does have a pattern on it, whether it is visible to deer or not, hasn't seemed to matter.
Sitting still and doing your scouting home work seems to work for me, no matter what I wear.

As I said before, most "camo" is for people, and a marketing thing rather than hunting necessity, unless you count not getting shot.

I have worn my "all orange suit" in other states, been laughed at by hunting partners, but generally do pretty well as far a results go.

And you want to look cool in the saloons..............He who has the coolest camo ...wins!

----------


## Rick

AFLineman's Grandfather: "Woman! Where the @#$% is my Pendleton wool coat? I bought that in Pendleton, you know."

----------


## lucznik

> I use camo, but just dyed one of my Grandfather's Pendleton (Bought IN Pendleton BTW) wool coats. It was a very light colored 60's era plaid. I used some dark green Rit dye, and it is just about the perfect color for woods use.


I was under the impression that wool is fairly difficult to dye.  At least, if you don't want the color to run whenever it gets wet.  

I don't know that for sure as I don't dye clothes ever.  I just heard it somewhere.  Either way, you might want to test that newly-dyed coat before you go out in a rainstorm.

----------


## hunter63

> I use camo, but just dyed one of my Grandfather's Pendleton (Bought IN Pendleton BTW) wool coats.


Sorry, now that's just sacrilege..........Sorta like painting a Corvette camo, with a roller.

----------


## Rick

Just so folks get it right....

http://carpainting.wetpaint.com/page/Roller+Method

End result. You have to admit. That's a good looking Corvette and a realistic paint job. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## aflineman

> Sorry, now that's just sacrilege..........Sorta like painting a Corvette camo, with a roller.


The color that is was is just sacrilege. This looks much better. It was a sort of pink, yellow, and beige.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

So far the wool has not bled the dye. I have had it out a few times and it has worked well.

Rick, Since my Grandfather's ashes are floating in the ocean alongside my Grandmother's, it wouldn't surprise me if he was asking her where all sorts of things are.  :Big Grin:

----------


## hunter63

LOL, OK, OK, it looks pretty good.
A good Pendleton wool shirt or coat was/is a treasure, but I'm sure you know that.

Have one of my fathers, still, has the buckskin elbows.

----------


## aflineman

> LOL, OK, OK, it looks pretty good.
> A good Pendleton wool shirt or coat was/is a treasure, but I'm sure you know that.
> 
> Have one of my fathers, still, has the buckskin elbows.


They are a treasure to me, for personal reasons. The man who taught me the most about the woods and the outdoors worked at the Woolen Mills there in Pendleton, Oregon for many years. Just seems right to wear something of that vintage that he helped make the cloth for, when I am hunting. This one belonged to my Grandfather, and Rex made the cloth for it. Makes it very special to me.

----------


## Rick

You know, AF, I get it. I have my grandmother's shoe, some of my mom's blouses and my dads shirt and hats. I have no idea why I still have them but they are comforting to look at from time to time. Brings back some good memories.

----------


## Nativedude

Mother Nature offers everything you need for camo. Why would anyone BUY camo when they can make their own?

Mud, leaves, twigs, branches, everything you need for camo, if you need camo?!

There is no animal in nature that is "camoflagued". An animals coloring along with natural light and surrounding colors lends to making an animal "invisible", so-to-speak.

A humans eyes are not adept at seeing things in nature as an animals eyes are. After all, animals live in natural habitat day-in and day-out 24/7, 365, where things in their world are more of a vertical nature, with all-encompassing natural 'alarming' sounds. Birds, squirrels, chipmunks, etc. Humans live in a more industrious "city" settings, where things are more horizontal nature with a blending of vertical structures, and loud un-natural noises.

The aboriginal peoples of this continent lived side-by-side with the animals. Intricately learning their movement and patterns. Being able to spot an animal from a long way off, because they (the aborigines) were so in-tune with the animals and their behaviors.

Now, if a person learns how to get 'inside' an animals natural defenses they should have no problem obtaining their quarry of choice.

1.) Keeping downwind of their keen sense of smell
2.) Not making any unusually loud noises
3.) Controlling your breathing
4.) Moving slowly and methodically
5.) Knowing an animals daily path of travel

Practicing these 5 things, there is no need for man-made camo. A wool coat and pants are the best for hunting, or anything else, no matter what the color or plaid pattern!

As I said: _"Mother Nature offers everything you need for camo."_

----------


## owl_girl

> Some northern states require orange for gun deer hunting.
> 
> Now considering, in Wisconsin, there are something like 650,000 to 800,000 people in the woods, with all kinds of auto-loading, high powered rifles and shotguns, I agree that being able to see other people is a plus.
> 
> I purposely said "people" rather than "Hunters", lots of "Opening day, once a years participants, that I try to stay away from.
> 
> Some states require an orange hat, hat and vest, or just vest, it's better than nothing.
> Even though a lot of states require orange something or other, they don't have any punishment for not having it.
> 
> ...


yea i know its a law in some places. my point is just why wear camo if you wear an orange vest. your not able to blend in anymore anyways.

----------


## hunter63

> yea i know its a law in some places. my point is just why wear camo if you wear an orange vest. your not able to blend in anymore anyways.


Why not?
Bright colored out door gear is just not done while hunting.
Says in "The Book".

----------


## crashdive123

I don't hunt, but I do wear camo on occasion.  Just old work clothes (woodland and desert) that are comfortable and durable.

----------


## Sourdough

I wonder if that is Owl Girl the girl.......or Owl Girl the Boyfriend..... :Smile:

----------


## owl_girl

> Why not?
> Bright colored out door gear is just not done while hunting.
> Says in "The Book".


if they are wearing an orange vest they are already wearing a bright color. and i didnt say they should wear bright colors. jeans and a gray shirt maybe. its kinda like a ninja wearing black at night but having an orange vest with reflectors on it to ovoid getting ran over. although the vest is a good idea to keep from getting ran over it defeats the purpose of not being seen so why bother wearing all black? it looks silly to me to see something so contradictory.  does that make sense?

----------


## owl_girl

> I wonder if that is Owl Girl the girl.......or Owl Girl the Boyfriend.....


why?.......

----------


## Batch

An orange vest isn't as likely to alarm a deer as a easily seen human. 

The red and black plaid was designed to break up the pattern.
Man using camo is a clothing is a relatively new thing. It helps to break up your outline. 

It is not going to guarantee anything and you can decide not to use it or scent technology or masks. It is just a tool.

I'll tell you what though, its one of those things you can stain the hell out of and noone cares. LOL

Lots of animals are camoflauged. Anyone who has ever seen a sandhill crane chick run across a field and stop. They rely so heavily on their camo that you can walk up and tap them with your boot. Usually would have to tap them a couple of times before they bolt.

Deer fawn are spotted to break up their pattern.

Ever seen a chuck-will's-widow. Hard to say that bird ain't camoflagued.

Octopus, moths or what about geckos. Take a look at this link...

http://izismile.com/2009/10/23/amazi...e_18_pics.html

----------


## hunter63

Well, on the other hand, I can recall a duck/goose hunting day, in a very well canoed blind with all the latest (at the time) camo clothing, we were calling to a flock of geese. 

We turned them, but as they approached they flared a bit, set their wings and landed on the other side of the lake.

Waiting on the shore was an older lady with a pink bathrobe, with one of those pink fluffy hair things on her head.
She had a couple of bags of the local "Day old" bread, and as they were walking up on shore to get their treat, we were wondering what are WE thinking?

Another thing I always wondered about was the story that the original camo was wearing hides of your prey.

That I can believe, but the fringed buckskin hunting shirts/pants/leggings, the fringe supposably to break up your silhouette, I tend to not believe so much.

If you ever tried sneaking/ walking/ running thru brambles, bushes with fringed clothing you will soon find yourself really tangled up.

As a lot of fringed buckskin clothes are made and sold this way, I suspect it is also a old marketing ploy as well as todays camo clothing.

BTW my buckshin "war shirts" and pants have fringes, but they are more for show.

A pair of buckskin legging I made with the intention of fringing them, thought better of it and just left the flaps uncut. 
Do work very well in rough cover, brambles, brush etc.

----------


## aflineman

Other than the wet weather qualities, one other thing that has sold me on wool (again), is how it just sheds the brambles. I had forgotten that until I started wearing it again. The pants that I have work so much better than jeans, and after I leave the brambles I don't keep getting stuck, like I do with jeans.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I thought fringe on buckskins originated as handy thingys to tie or mend with, about a foot long just a little before my time.

----------


## welderguy

I have been thinking about this since I first read this thread, what if Im in the city when the SHTF and I need to be as stelthy as possible against a concret and glass back drop my woodland and desert camo would stick out like a sore thum so I figure I would start throwing this in my truck as my urban camo set up.




.

----------


## Rick

There is a lot of truth to that, welderguy. If you're slinking down my street all decked out in camo just after the stuff rolls over the oscillator then I have a pretty good idea what you're up to. On the other hand, if you're wearing a kilt, you're guaranteed that I'll leave you alone.

----------


## mcgyver

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> So far the wool has not bled the dye. I have had it out a few times and it has worked well.


That's a fine Fine job!  Looks Great.
I'll bet yer Grand Dad is proud.

----------


## mcgyver

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*Why Not Camo?*

----------


## Tripwire

Camo is to hide from people, noise and smell discipline will hide you from animals. 

If your mismatched you will stick out from a trained scout. Movement and noise are a give away. 




> i do like the idea of a ghillie suit.


Make one, and wear it for a day, wait until its raining. You will change your mind.




> you guys have made some awesome suggestions but what about waterproof? the wool thing is fantastic i know. stays warm when wet. but the northwest is a whole other kind of wet. waterproof would be really nice. 
> .


A poncho over your wool blanket coat and your set. I carry both when I travel the Cascade Crest trail. Both are light weight, and very warm and water proof. We do use woodland ponchos, because they are surplus.
We have snow pattern also.

----------

